# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  İstanbul'un elektriği özelleşti

## ceydaaa

elektrik_direginden_dusen_isci_oldu13429577810_h905336.jpgEnerji Piyasası Düzenleme Kurumu (EPDK), Boğaziçi, Akdeniz ve Gediz elektrik dağıtım anonim şirketlerinin devrini onayladı.

EPDK'dan yapılan açıklamaya göre, dün gerçekleştirilen Enerji Piyasası Düzenleme Kurulu toplantısında, Boğaziçi Elektrik Dağıtım AŞ (Boğaziçi EDAŞ) ve Boğaziçi Elektrik Perakende Satış AŞ'deki (Boğaziçi EPSAŞ) Türkiye Elektrik Dağıtım AŞ'ye (TEDAŞ) ait hisselerin, blok satış yöntemiyle özelleştirilmesine yönelik ihale çerçevesinde Cengiz-Kolin-Limak Ortak Girişim Grubuna devredilmesine onay verildi.
Kurul, Akdeniz Elektrik Dağıtım AŞ'nin hisselerinin tamamının blok satış yöntemiyle özelleştirilmesine yönelik ihale çerçevesinde Akdeniz Elektrik Dağıtım AŞ (Akdeniz EDAŞ) ile Akdeniz Elektrik Perakende Satış AŞ (Akdeniz EPAŞ) hisselerinin tamamının, AK DEN Enerji Dağıtım ve Perakende Satış Hizmetleri AŞ'ye devrini uygun buldu.
Kurul ayrıca Gediz Elektrik Dağıtım AŞ hisselerinin tamamının blok satış yöntemiyle özelleştirilmesine yönelik ihale çerçevesinde Gediz Elektrik Dağıtım AŞ (Gediz EDAŞ) ile Gediz Elektrik Perakende Satış AŞ (Gediz EPAŞ) hisselerinin tamamının GDZ Enerji Yatırımları AŞ'ye devredilmesine onay verdi.

----------

